# DNSSEC im mirror



## logifech (7. Jan. 2018)

Hi,
wollte mal nachfragen wie es z.Z. mit DNSSEC aussieht wenn man die DNS Server im CLuster betreibt?


----------



## Till (8. Jan. 2018)

Das geht in ISPConfig 3.1 nicht wegen eines logischen Fehlers in der implementierung, also nichts was man eben mal fixen kann. Für 3.2 wird das komplett anders implementiert. DNSSEC geht im Moment nur wenn Du einen primary record anlegst und dann auf dem secondary dns server eine slave zone, das geht aber nur ohne mirroring denn BIND kann nicht eine primary und slave zone der selben domain auf beiden Servern haben.


----------



## logifech (8. Jan. 2018)

Danke für die Antwort till, genau so hab ich es zur Zeit auch am laufen mit einem komplett eigenständigenSever der mit dem anderen Server nix zu tun hat (komplett getrennt) und halt mein bestehendesCluster. Der eigenständige Server agiert dabei als hidden Master.


----------



## logifech (8. Jan. 2018)

Gibt es den schon einen ungefähren Termin für 3.2?


----------



## Till (8. Jan. 2018)

Bislang noch nicht, aber ich hoffe dass ich mich da in den nächsten Wochen Vollzeit dran setzen kann so dass wir da dem Release deutlich näher kommen. Es ist ja auch schon einiges neues drin in dem Branch. An sich würde ich ISPConfig auch ganz gern mal entschlacken, z.B. alte PHP modes rauswerfen, so dass die config wieder übersichtlicher wird. Aber ob ich das schon für 3.2 mache oder 3.3 muss ich mal sehen. Was auf jeden Fall noch in 3.2 rein soll ist ein neuer Extension installer um dann weniger genutzte Funktionen wie z.B. xmpp oder Funktionen bei denen es ab 3.1 zwei Alternativen gibt wie z.B. Mailinglisten vom Core in Extensions auszulagern.


----------



## logifech (8. Jan. 2018)

Das klingt gut. Im moment freue ich mich halt schon sehr auf DNSSEC, ich hätte da ggf. noch eine Idee für das Web Modul bzw. Apache direktiven um da einige sachen auch noch übersichtlicher zu machen.


----------



## Tian (14. März 2019)

Muss DNSSEC in ISPC explizit noch aktiviert werden oder geschieht dies automatisch, wenn die notwendigen Pakete installiert sind? DNSSEC in einer Multiserverumgebung (kein Mirror) sind kein Problem? Wie sieht es aktuell mit dem neuen Release 2.3 aus, wie auch DNSSEC im Mirror?


----------



## florian030 (15. März 2019)

Wenn Du nur einen DNS hast, kannst Du DNSSEC direkt für eine Zone aktivieren.


----------

